# Spring



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2016)

Well folks; the weather is starting to change.  We had a horrible winter.  I had plans to finally finish a build I started a long time ago but who wanted to be in that rainy mess.  So who has what planned for the near future?  Pictures guys!  Inspire us all!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning Danny. 

I'm planning on totally changing my garden smoking area this spring by converting an old brick built shed to a "smokehouse" of sorts. It will have an adjoining wood shed and prep area. I'm going big this year as I will finally own my house so can start making some big changes. Pictures to follow. 

Rob.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 21, 2016)

Spring is here and Danny has come out of hibernation [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]
Got plans myself for a permanent BBQ hut.

Wood gazebo arrived and erected yesterday, patio slabs on order should arrive this week. BBQ table made, waiting for Granite top to arrive for my two Kamando Ceramic ovens.

Full pictures to follow.


----------



## euromir (Feb 21, 2016)

Well as my garden looks like a wasteland of mud i need to get that sorted, and then the UDS needs some TLC and rebuild as per my other thread..


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello.  Sounds great guys.  Remember the pictures!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2016)

WOW, that sounds impressive, I can't wait for the photo's


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the cabinet for the Kamando Ovens. Small one on the left, large one on the right. Granite worktop ordered today, only just go over the shock of the cost of it.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016






Doors should be here tomorrow.


----------



## molove (Feb 24, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> This is the cabinet for the Kamando Ovens.


Is a Kamando Oven a Green Egg for the SAS?


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Kamando!!! Kamado is a Green Egg on the Cheap!


----------



## smokewood (Feb 24, 2016)

Impressive looking cabinets Steve, we just need a bit of decent weather and then we can all enjoy a bit of outdoor living.


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm replacing my old and well used original barrel smoker with an argentine brick built parilla grill...

Looking forward to grilling up some big old chunks of beef gaucho style

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

countrywoodsmk said:


> I'm replacing my old and well used original barrel smoker with an argentine brick built parilla grill...
> Looking forward to grilling up some big old chunks of beef gaucho style
> Cheers
> Marcus


Hi Marcus, they look like a big hot grill! I've got a Portuguese Piri Piri spit oven that would be good for that.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like I need to up my game somewhat. [emoji]128559[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi guys!  WOW!  Lookin GREAT!  Sounds like I just need to get a PLAN.  This cold wet winter stuff just takes it out of me.  I'll get moving soon.  Keep posting guys!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Feb 27, 2016)

this weather is great had the smoker on a lot recently and looking forward to the offset arriving any time soon


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2016)

EWAN!  Hey buddy!  An offset coming?  They are not the easiest to control but I have faith in ya.  I used one for YEARS!  If I can help you let me know.  PM me or give me a call.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm running the weber mostle up wood now so I thought a stick burner might be the way to go its a oklahoma joe ive ordered

 danny I pm'd you


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm opting for an offset smoker this year as my UDS fell victim to the weather over winter so I had to retire it [emoji]128546[/emoji].


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys.  Just sayin,  offsets are a new  "kettle of fish".  They are GREAT and once you get 'em sorted you will be fine. I used one for about 20 years so if you find you are having trouble; shoot me a PM.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Ewan - Which one are you getting?

As Danny has mentioned the technique you use with in an offset is different to that of a kettle. The bigger the offset (as a general rule) the easier it is to use - as the walls are thicker and the temperatures are generally more stable and controllable. With most offsets you will see a temperature gradient along the cooking chamber - with the hottest end being the nearest to the firebox. Reverse flow smokers have less of a gradient. Once you have got to grips with this in your particular offset then you will be well away. When smoking for any length of time you may need to turn the meat round once or twice to ensure that it cooks evenly.


----------



## ewanm77 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a OK Joe long horn it was a toss up between that and a green egg but the OK Joe was a lot cheaper


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 2, 2016)

Costco have these in for £400.00













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 2, 2016


----------



## ewanm77 (Mar 2, 2016)

really need a costco card that's not a bad price


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 2, 2016)

I think they do delivery, could look into it for you.


----------



## ewanm77 (Mar 3, 2016)

we signed up last night for a card been meening to for ages. hopefully new smoker will be here any day soon


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 3, 2016)

Way to go Ewanm!


----------



## smokewood (Mar 3, 2016)

I have put a couple of mods in my offset, I have added a metal cooking tray at 45 degrees where the fire box connects to the main chamber, it helps to deflect the heat which stops the food cooking a bit too quickly.  Depending on what I am cooking I also have a big water pan that sits on the bottom grate in front of the metal cooking tray.  Some people but metal damping plates in to regulate the heat but I have never found this necessary.  You can buy cheaper offset smokers for about £100 but the metal is quite thin and I think it could be quite hard to keep the temperatures stable.  Like Danny mentions they can be difficult to master, but once you do they are fantastic bits of kit.  Mine is in need of a face-lift and a repaint before the summer.

Offset's are fantastic for cooking pizza's because of the size, I have some left over marble tiles which I use and they make fantastic Pizza stones.


----------



## ewanm77 (Mar 4, 2016)

Got a email to say it's been delayed so it's going to be another few weeks.not best pleased as it was very expensive to ship. I did look at the cheap ones on Amazon and a few UK places but all got bad reviews so I thought go big or go home and sold a kidney lol


----------



## smokewood (Mar 5, 2016)

Which one did you go for ?


----------



## ewanm77 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oklahoma Joe longhorn just the offset not the combi


----------



## smokewood (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice looking Smoker, did you manage to get one in the UK or did you have to import it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2016)

So the suns out, so decided to roll so smoke and get grills cleaned.

Also some picture of The Dog House as I have named it. When people ask now, she can say, He's in "The Dog House"













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016






Kamado Ovens Running.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016






Mini WSM in the middle.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016






GMG 













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016






Tandoor Oven













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016






Pizza Oven outside













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 9, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello Steve.  GREAT looking set up!  Some fine food will come outta that.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 14, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Steve.  GREAT looking set up!  Some fine food will come outta that.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Thanks Danny, been working on it for the last three months. Still have some regular smokers other than the Kamado ovens. But Mss Jill says I can keep them down my workshop! Going to bring some unusual smokers to the Smokers Weekend!


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks cracking Steve, got convince the Mrs I need one of those now!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 15, 2016)

thenegativeone said:


> Looks cracking Steve, got convince the Mrs I need one of those now!



Just build it and tell her the BBQ fairy did it!


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 15, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Just build it and tell her the BBQ fairy did it!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## smokewood (Apr 17, 2016)

That is an impressive setup Steve,


----------



## wade (Apr 18, 2016)

Now you have all the gear Steve, when are you going to learn how to use it? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Great looking setup Steve - we all need our own man caves to quietly retire too sometimes.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 18, 2016)

smokewood said:


> That is an impressive setup Steve,



Been thinking of getting everything under one roof for sometime. When I was in Costco, they had a small 1.5 meter square shelter, and the wife said, oh one of them would be good! Green Light for me to build a bigger one!!!!




Wade said:


> Now you have all the gear Steve, when are you going to learn how to use it? :biggrin:
> 
> Great looking setup Steve - we all need our own man caves to quietly retire too sometimes.



Hours of practice ahead! It's called 'The Dog House' so she can tell people I'm in the dog house again!


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2016)

Well folks; the weather is starting to change.  We had a horrible winter.  I had plans to finally finish a build I started a long time ago but who wanted to be in that rainy mess.  So who has what planned for the near future?  Pictures guys!  Inspire us all!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning Danny. 

I'm planning on totally changing my garden smoking area this spring by converting an old brick built shed to a "smokehouse" of sorts. It will have an adjoining wood shed and prep area. I'm going big this year as I will finally own my house so can start making some big changes. Pictures to follow. 

Rob.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 21, 2016)

Spring is here and Danny has come out of hibernation [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]
Got plans myself for a permanent BBQ hut.

Wood gazebo arrived and erected yesterday, patio slabs on order should arrive this week. BBQ table made, waiting for Granite top to arrive for my two Kamando Ceramic ovens.

Full pictures to follow.


----------



## euromir (Feb 21, 2016)

Well as my garden looks like a wasteland of mud i need to get that sorted, and then the UDS needs some TLC and rebuild as per my other thread..


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello.  Sounds great guys.  Remember the pictures!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2016)

WOW, that sounds impressive, I can't wait for the photo's


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the cabinet for the Kamando Ovens. Small one on the left, large one on the right. Granite worktop ordered today, only just go over the shock of the cost of it.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016






Doors should be here tomorrow.


----------



## molove (Feb 24, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> This is the cabinet for the Kamando Ovens.


Is a Kamando Oven a Green Egg for the SAS?


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Kamando!!! Kamado is a Green Egg on the Cheap!


----------



## smokewood (Feb 24, 2016)

Impressive looking cabinets Steve, we just need a bit of decent weather and then we can all enjoy a bit of outdoor living.


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm replacing my old and well used original barrel smoker with an argentine brick built parilla grill...

Looking forward to grilling up some big old chunks of beef gaucho style

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 24, 2016)

countrywoodsmk said:


> I'm replacing my old and well used original barrel smoker with an argentine brick built parilla grill...
> Looking forward to grilling up some big old chunks of beef gaucho style
> Cheers
> Marcus


Hi Marcus, they look like a big hot grill! I've got a Portuguese Piri Piri spit oven that would be good for that.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like I need to up my game somewhat. [emoji]128559[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi guys!  WOW!  Lookin GREAT!  Sounds like I just need to get a PLAN.  This cold wet winter stuff just takes it out of me.  I'll get moving soon.  Keep posting guys!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Feb 27, 2016)

this weather is great had the smoker on a lot recently and looking forward to the offset arriving any time soon


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2016)

EWAN!  Hey buddy!  An offset coming?  They are not the easiest to control but I have faith in ya.  I used one for YEARS!  If I can help you let me know.  PM me or give me a call.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm running the weber mostle up wood now so I thought a stick burner might be the way to go its a oklahoma joe ive ordered

 danny I pm'd you


----------



## bobbobbbq (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm opting for an offset smoker this year as my UDS fell victim to the weather over winter so I had to retire it [emoji]128546[/emoji].


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys.  Just sayin,  offsets are a new  "kettle of fish".  They are GREAT and once you get 'em sorted you will be fine. I used one for about 20 years so if you find you are having trouble; shoot me a PM.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Ewan - Which one are you getting?

As Danny has mentioned the technique you use with in an offset is different to that of a kettle. The bigger the offset (as a general rule) the easier it is to use - as the walls are thicker and the temperatures are generally more stable and controllable. With most offsets you will see a temperature gradient along the cooking chamber - with the hottest end being the nearest to the firebox. Reverse flow smokers have less of a gradient. Once you have got to grips with this in your particular offset then you will be well away. When smoking for any length of time you may need to turn the meat round once or twice to ensure that it cooks evenly.


----------

